# Discovered new road in Harriman (Arden Valley Road)



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sure a few others in the know are have done this for some time, but for me this is new. What a great addition to a ride after Willow Grove, Gate Hill and Tiorati Brook Road. Seems a road less traveled as I saw far more riders on Tiorati and Seven Lakes Drive. Parks worker actually attempted to discourage me saying its hilly. I literally saw just a single other rider on the entire 10 mile round trip despite it being a beautiful 4th of July weekend. I plan to ride it again soon. Anyone else a fan of Arden Valley Road?


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah love Arden Valley. Ride it often. As a matter of fact rode it Saturday with a group as part of my Bear Mtn Loop. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/627924020


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Yeah love Arden Valley. Ride it often. As a matter of fact rode it Saturday with a group as part of my Bear Mtn Loop.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/627924020


Wow! My ride was only 80 miles. Started in Manhattan, attacked via South Mountain Road to Gatehill , Tioratti and after doing Arden Valley continued on Seven Lakes skipping Perkins and taking the train from Garrison. Probably doing it again this Saturday and adding in Perkins.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

It is a nice road, been doing it for years. I've even taken my wife on it with the tandem. I usually do it headed West (towards Rte 17), I've only done it once the other way. It is more challenging headed into the park, but then the ride up to it on Rte 17 also takes longer. Going out of the park, the bit on Rte 17 down to County Rd 106 going back up into the park only takes about 10 min headed South, since it's mostly down hill. It's takes about twice as long headed North, and I like to minimize the time on that part of 17, it isn't really very enjoyable, but it's worth 10 min to get down to 106, which is a nice climb back to Kanawauke circle.

I made the mistake of going too late yesterday, Willow Grove Rd/Kanawauke Rd was a zoo when I went through, had to thread my way through stopped traffic both into and out of the park getting past Lake Welch. Going in the traffic was stopped before the first causeway, going out it was stopped from about where the dam is down to the parking area just West of where Gate Hill Rd comes in. 

I saw people with coolers and stuff walking to Lake Welch from Kanawauke circle, and again from around the campground coming the other way. I hope those people at least enjoyed the day after their long, hot walks.



-------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Left the city @ 5:30 so avoided most of that. Plan to repeat it this weekend. 
I actually didn't do the full distance. I started @ Seven Lakes and turned around when I hit Elk Penn turn-off. Didn't seem like there was much more at that point, but will do the extra 0.3 miles so I can earn the Arden Valley loop strava segment.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> Left the city @ 5:30 so avoided most of that. Plan to repeat it this weekend.
> I actually didn't do the full distance. I started @ Seven Lakes and turned around when I hit Elk Penn turn-off. Didn't seem like there was much more at that point, but will do the extra 0.3 miles so I can earn the Arden Valley loop strava segment.


Rode Arden again. Great road, but that last 1/3 mile over 87 and ending at route 17 was a joke, but I did qualify for another strava segment.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> Rode Arden again. Great road, but that last 1/3 mile over 87 and ending at route 17 was a joke, but I did qualify for another strava segment.


Well, there's really no point to the last 1/3 mile, unless you intend to get to Rte. 17.

I don't Strava, so I don't know what "qualify(ing) for another strava segment" means, but... congratulations?


------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

was half tongue in cheek. I google segments sometimes and out of curiosity will see how I rank against my peer group for bench marking purposes to see if maybe I can improve. But with that comes artificial start and end points.

Next year I may do the French Alps so looking at combining segments into something that might possibly approximate a longish climb at a particular gradient. Bear Mountain repeats don't cut it because the gradient is not the right steepness for what I'm trying to accomplish.



D&MsDad said:


> Well, there's really no point to the last 1/3 mile, unless you intend to get to Rte. 17.
> 
> I don't Strava, so I don't know what "qualify(ing) for another strava segment" means, but... congratulations?
> 
> ...


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> was half tongue in cheek. I google segments sometimes and out of curiosity will see how I rank against my peer group for bench marking purposes to see if maybe I can improve. But with that comes artificial start and end points.
> 
> Next year I may do the French Alps so looking at combining segments into something that might possibly approximate a longish climb at a particular gradient. Bear Mountain repeats don't cut it because the gradient is not the right steepness for what I'm trying to accomplish.


Wow, I sure hope you get to go to the Alps. I'd love to go to Europe, whether the Alps, the Dolomites, the Pyrenees, or the tourist version of the Ronde ... Unfortunately, you know, life ... 

There are many steep climbs around here, but other than Bear Mtn there's not much that is more than about 20 min. or so. I can't think of anything that would take longer than Arden Valley, other than Bear Mtn starting from 9W, and as you point out that isn't very steep. 

However, if you're coming up from NYC, I would think that repeats of Bear Mountain after a long ride would be a fair approximation, or you could just push a higher gear to simulate a steeper grade. You won't be doing this at altitude, though the Alps aren't that high, around 8,000 ft max, I think???

Maybe a trip out West, though my impression is that, although long and at high altitudes, most climbs in the Rockies are not as steep as the climbs in the Alps.

I think that, as long as you plan for gears that are low enough, you should be fine even without being able to train on long climbs. You might take a ride or so to get into rhythm, but after that you should be OK. I visited W. Penn, and the terrain was VERY different, lots of rolling terrain - short, sharp descents and ascents. At first that was really kicking my butt, but after about an hour or so I got used to the rhythm and then it didn't bother me. I suspect that getting accustomed to the long Alpine climbs will be similar.



------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Good video showcasing Arden Valley. Looks like its one way from Route 17 to Tiorati

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfgA52NaBrA


----------

